
Uxbox – The open-source prototyping tool - simonpure
https://www.uxbox.io/
======
k1e
Looks very similar to another open-source prototyping tool:

[http://pencil.evolus.vn/](http://pencil.evolus.vn/)

[https://github.com/evolus/pencil](https://github.com/evolus/pencil)

~~~
xmichael999
pencil kicks ass, blows omnigraffle out of the water and you don't have to
find with omnigraffle every few weeks when they do an update and claim again
that your license is invalid or pirated!

~~~
big_chungus
And funny, just did a search and found a cracked copy in under a minute. Looks
like that DRM really works...

It's like the "pls no pirate" messages on DVDs that pirates never see.

------
dmix
Can I please just test it without having to sign-in? If it's browser based
there's really no excuse no to load it up immediately and let people explore
it first.

~~~
ben174
If there is no demo, there's no way I'm playing with it. Period.

~~~
dmix
They are targeting a sophisticated userbase. They aren’t fooling their target
market into giving emails without trying it out first.

Too many companies use emails as a metric over sales. Selling someone after
the fact is much harder and no VC is caring about email only signup numbers.

------
swlkr
Pretty cool that it's written in clojure
[https://github.com/uxbox/uxbox](https://github.com/uxbox/uxbox)

~~~
big_chungus
Yes, though I wonder how it will affect the ability of others to contribute to
the project. The upside to, say, C++ is that tons of people can contribute.

------
TeMPOraL
Question to HN: is there any UI prototyping / wireframing tool out there than
can handle a pen/stylus, the kind of Surface tablets and similar devices come
with? I've recently got a Windows device with a pen and I would _really_ love
to use it for that purpose. I've tested several web and desktop solutions, and
none of them could handle it in any useful way.

------
pavlov
Is this still actively worked on? Site is copyrighted 2017, and the Twitter
account also seems to be silent since June 2017.

~~~
windsurfer
I see activity on their GitHub from less than a month ago:
[https://github.com/uxbox/uxbox/tree/develop](https://github.com/uxbox/uxbox/tree/develop)

------
krm01
I'm running a UI/UX design firm for B2B software companies and we use Sketch,
XD & Invision on a daily basis. (And constantly trying out new ones to see
which improve our process). Would love to somehow collaborate and help take
this product to the next level, since we'd be helping out to build the tool we
ourselves want to use. Not sure how to get in contact, so please find my
contact details in my bio.

~~~
sbarre
I'd recommend getting in touch through their Github page, where the project is
hosted and developed. Open an issue or submit your first pull request.

------
chrisweekly
Is there more here than "coming soon"?

------
AdrienLemaire
Looks like the demo has bugs
([https://i.imgur.com/cSgIlWs.png](https://i.imgur.com/cSgIlWs.png)). Clicking
on the "icons" icon doesn't show anything, but the readme picture
([https://github.com/uxbox/uxbox/tree/develop#uxbox](https://github.com/uxbox/uxbox/tree/develop#uxbox))
clearly shows that it should open in the bottom left sidebar.

I would have followed the project if it was more active, but no commits in 21
days for master branch, 28 days for develop branch and a diff of 246 commits
between the 2 branches leaves me perplexed.

------
jansan
Site links to the official SVG spec. Does anyone else find it disturbing, that
on the official W3C SVG website there is an announcement for a conference in
2016?

------
masukomi
what does it DO? Like... you can't tell unless you sign up. All i know is that
it generates SVGs and somehow this is related to creating prototypes.

------
sansnomme
This makes for a brilliant alternative to Figma. Kudos to the author for
building this.

~~~
rchaud
How so? It already says it's in "development" stage, while Figma is a far more
mature tool.

The website doesn't even list the features of the tool. "Wireframing" is very
broad. You can create wireframes in PowerPoint if you need to. Other
functionality, like generating a clickable multi-screen prototype that can be
loaded on a mobile device or shared with a client, that's more advanced
functionality that's required for corporate design work.

------
lucasverra
With So many vc Money the Space, what is your ambition of making this oss ?

------
kyriakos
Page copyright says 2017

------
keithnz
I didn't make it past the signup. Just wanted to have a look...

Also why not use standard identity providers?

Also, why not make your front page actually say something useful? There are
lots of words, no real content. Also, the project tool seems to indicate it's
been dead for 4 months?

